# 'Noble' Lord's & Ladies



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

This our boy 'Brook', outside our Capital Cities landmark, Cardiff Castle.(today)

We are lucky enough to take this in everyday, as it is part of our daily walk.

Just wondering if you guy's have any shots of your 'V's outside any historical buildings or prominent land marks where you live??

Please share your photos.


Hobbsy1010


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

love Brooks long tail-my first 3 V's were from Hungary and Pike is my first bobed dog-The only historic thing in my town is me at my age LOL


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi hobbsy,
I've emailed you.
Who did you get Brook from? He looks so much like my boy.
Vida.x


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a recent shot of Riley and I (along with my family's chihuahuas) in front of the Golden Gate Bridge. 8)

I just noticed for the first time that all 3 dogs are looking at a different camera... haha! I guess *I* wasn't paying attention to who was taking the picture.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Riley looks as though she likes Chihuahuas. Reckon she could eat a whole one?  

Great pic. Riley is such a honey!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The chi on the right tolerates her, but doesn't let her get very close. The one on the left we made the mistake of introducing them when Riley was a tiny puppy, so Riley still tries to play with her as if she's 10lbs... hehe... doesn't work out too well anymore.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I often take Ruby for a walk up Kendal Castle, ancestral home of Catherine Parr's (last wife of Henry VIII ) family.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's one thing I love about Europe and that is the old buildings. Here in Oz, 100 years is an old building!!  Us white folk haven't been here long and the Aborigines only ever built temporary housing as they are mostly nomadic. 

I visited the castle that guy built on the way from L.A. to San Francisco when I last visited too. Just like an old English one, but more refined.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah Ozkar you mean Hearst Castle!! A building of someone very megalomaniac...


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow! I envy you to be walking by and enjoying the grounds of such a beautiful castle on your outings.

I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (the capital of Canada). We have some buildings in our downtown that are landmarks (called "Parliament Hill" where our politicians meet to make our lives more difficult and expensive as often as possible).

I'll try to get a photo of Phoebe up there in the next week or so. 

Thank you for sharing, beautiful photos.

Rh.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Took a walk today across our cities man made barrage, over to Cardiff Bay (docks). Where many of our 'iconic' building and land marks are housed.
These include, The Wales Millennium Centre (Cardiff's take on the Sydney Opera House!!), The Senned Building (Government), The Pier Head Building and Norwegian Church ( Cardiff-born writer Roald Dahl was baptised in the church.)
Also HQ for Torchwood (fictional Homegrown Sci-Fi Series) and the area in which Cardiff's first merchant immigrant's first settled

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...13681&authkey=Gv1sRgCKOQto-P8svjJg&feat=email


Hobbsy1010


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Brook is one handsome fellow! So regal


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes at kendal castle


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are watching the SEC tournament you will see PIKE sitting next to coach CAL on the bench - his ultimate secret weapon! GO BIG BLUE & VIZSLAS


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread, just thought I'd continue  

This past weekend, we took our girls to Boston and showed them around a bit. Since it was a very hot day, the walk was only a couple of hours...but plenty for them. We hit a few landmarks on the way to our destination - famous North End neighborhood in Boston or Boston's Little Italy - to get some of the delicious Mike's pastries  

First we said hi to the ducklings in the Boston Public Garden; then we made a stop and did some math on how many Vizsla years ago Boston was founded; then off to the MA State House and then Quincy Market  

The girls drew lots of attention during the walk. On the way back, they seemed so tired....until they saw the pigeons! It's like a switch was turned on, and they were ready to GO! A bit tiring but a fun day!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suliko ~ I love all the pictures!!! B and I used to live right there (2 minutes from Quincy Market in the North End). We haven't had Pippa there since she was a little puppy (we brought her all the time until about 6 months). How did Pacsirta and Sophie do with all the people??

Looks like an amazing day!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, *pippa31*! It was a very nice day...maybe a bit too hot for a casual walk ??? You must have loved it to live right in the heart of Boston! 
Sophie actually did excellent on the leash and greeting people. Pacsirta pulled on leash a lot...should have brought Sophie's old harness : But overall both of them did great and got lots of attention from many people. I definitely need to expose Pacsirta more to public places. So, I'm sure we'll be back for more walks


----------

